# Fighting fry



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Saw two of my Platy fry having a fight today. Absolutely bizarre. Were side on curling towards each other "displaying" and trying to bite each other, like Bettas. I separated them, and then they found each other and went at it again. Then I fed them and they stopped.

Is this normal? They are only 9 days old!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fighting between fry? Perfectly normal. Survival of the fittest in its truest form.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes its normal. This usualy means there is not enought

-room in the tank
-or food


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Could be food. It's just turned even colder and hatching BBS has turned into a nightmare. There's the cold weather and the fact that somehow, the cysts manage to get UP the airline tube and collect in there, as well as salt crystals reforming inside the tube. They're eating their micron still and I got the mirkopan yesterday, but it's really just powdered flake with a few things added, and the fry don't like it much more than my home made one (which is, they'll eat some when they are hungry, but generally don't really like it much). I've ordered some microworm culture but it won't be here until after the weekend.

How about powdering up some FD bloodworms? Is that worth a try?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I would not.

I say your giving them the best food and they dont like the less than top food. I suspect if you stoped feeding them bbs that they would love the other foods.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

They didn't eat it anyway. I'll wait for the microworms. I remember my Betta fry did not eat the microworms, hopefully that won't be the case with these fry. I just can't hatch enough BBS, I never had this problem before.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

whats your house temp?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Freezing (overnight was -2 C, I believe). It's in a bucket with a heater, but the water was tepid at best this morning.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

dont you have a heater in your home?


----------

